# Surround System...Fragen über Fragen...



## flasha (1. Februar 2010)

*Surround System...Fragen über Fragen...*

Hallo,

ich bin im Besitz eines Pioneer VSX-D514 Receivers.
http://www.pioneer.de/de/products/archive/VSX-D514-S/index.html

Dazu habe ich ein Magnat Surround System (2x Front,1x Center,1 Rear) mit einem passiven Subwoofer. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun brauche ich dafür die passenden Lautsprecher Kabel. Habe im Netz schon geschaut aber auch nicht das passende gefunden. 
Welches brauch ich denn:

1,5mm
2,5mm
2 x 2,5mm 
4mm

Habe eine Distanz von max. 12m (zum verlegen der Kabel).


Ein weiteres Problem habe ich noch: 
Bei dem Magnat System fehlt eine Rear Box. Die ist leider kaputt gegangen.
Leider finde ich diesen Rear Speaker nicht im Netz. (denk mal zu alt) Kann man den Center Speaker als Rear zweckentfremden?

Zu guter Letzt:
Der Subwoofer. Kann ich den Subwoofer so ohne weiteres an den Receiver anschliessen (PASSIV SUB) oder brauch man noch einen extra Verstärker?! Also ich meine der Receiver hätte extra so einen Verstärker integriert oder irre ich mich da?!

Tut mir leid für diese "doofen Fragen".


----------



## Sash (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Surround System...Fragen über Fragen...*

eigentlich wird ein sub aktiv betrieben, also er hat selber einen versärker. ist doch bestimmt ein stromkabel dabei, oder? und wenn du den center als rear nimmst, fehlt dir doch ein center, oder? könntest du aber machen, auch wenn center der wichtigste ist. als kabel würde ich 2.5mm nehmen, aber 1.5 reichen auch.


----------



## flasha (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Surround System...Fragen über Fragen...*

Aber ist es den "technisch" möglich den Center als Rear zu nutzen?! Oder muss man dann Nebeneffekte in Kauf nehmen? Würd mich dann nach einem alternativen Center umschauen.

Am Sub ist kein Stromanschluss vorhanden.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Surround System...Fragen über Fragen...*

Auf dem Foto sieht man den Center leider nicht, aber wenn der genauso aussieht wie die anderen, oder wenn eine von den 4 Boxen sogar der center IST  dann ist es völlig egal, ob du den als Center oder Rear oder Front benutzt. Das sind dann einfach 5x die gleichen Boxen.

Wenn der deutlich anders aussieht, kannst du den zwar trotzdem auch als rear benutzen, aber er könnte sich evlt. hörbar anders anhören als die andere Rearbox, wobei dann die Frage ist, ob es in der Praxis wirklich auffällt...


----------



## flasha (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Surround System...Fragen über Fragen...*

Da ist der Sub.

http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/1438/bke9ywmkkgrhqmhdsesddcv.jpg


----------



## Sash (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Surround System...Fragen über Fragen...*

dann müßtest du den sub über einen extra verstärker betreiben. aber, kauf dir ein neues boxen set von teufel oder so.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Surround System...Fragen über Fragen...*

Das versteh ich jetzt nicht: wo soll denn der Center da überhaupt dran? ^^ Da sind ja nur 4x2 Anschlüsse... oder ist das vlt. sogar ein 4.1 System ?  Und dieses Foto: sind das die Anschlüsse zum Receiver oder die für die Boxen?


----------



## Chogi (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Surround System...Fragen über Fragen...*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Das versteh ich jetzt nicht: wo soll denn der Center da überhaupt dran? ^^ Da sind ja nur 4x2 Anschlüsse... oder ist das vlt. sogar ein 4.1 System ? Und dieses Foto: sind das die Anschlüsse zum Receiver oder die für die Boxen?


 
Auf dem Foto Siehst Du die Rückseite des Subwoofers. Es handelt sich bei diesem Sub um ein älteres Modell. Früher ist man mit dem Lautsprecher Kabel von der Hifi-Ankage zum Sub, der hat sich die "tiefen Töne" herausgenommen und den Rest an die Standlautsprecher weitergeleitet.
(2 Front Left / Front Right In auf der Linken Seite, Front LEft / Frone Right Out auf der Rechten). Flasha hat einen 5.1 AV-Receiver mit 1 Pre-Out Ausgang für den Aktiven Sub und 5 Ausgänge (FR FL C SR SL) für passive Lautsprecher.

Aktive Boxen erkannt man ganz schnell: Einen eigenen Stromanschluss und einen Cinch eingang 


@Flasha: Sash hat Dir schon komplett richtig geraten, kaufe dir ein Set von Teufel, wenn es Dein Geldbeutel zu lässt. Ansonsten kannst Du Dir auch einfach einen Aktiven Subwoofer dazukaufen. (Ich hätte noch einen rumstehen -> PN falls interesse)

Ich würde auf keinen Fall eine Extra Vorstufe für den Subwoofer kaufen, denn da hättest Du das Geld falsch angelegt 

Lg


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Surround System...Fragen über Fragen...*



Chogi schrieb:


> Auf dem Foto Siehst Du die Rückseite des Subwoofers. Es handelt sich bei diesem Sub um ein älteres Modell. Früher ist man mit dem Lautsprecher Kabel von der Hifi-Ankage zum Sub, der hat sich die "tiefen Töne" herausgenommen und den Rest an die Standlautsprecher weitergeleitet.
> (2 Front Left / Front Right In auf der Linken Seite, Front LEft / Frone Right Out auf der Rechten). Flasha hat einen 5.1 AV-Receiver mit 1 Pre-Out Ausgang für den Aktiven Sub und 5 Ausgänge (FR FL C SR SL) für passive Lautsprecher.


 Ja, dann hatte ich ja Recht: das sind quasi nur 4.1 Boxen, keine 5.1. Es fehlt also nicht eine Rear-Box, sondern es existiert berhaupt keine Center-Box. 

Dann sind auf der anderen Seite des Sub die Anschlüsse für die Satelliten, oder wie?


----------



## flasha (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Surround System...Fragen über Fragen...*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Ja, dann hatte ich ja Recht: das sind quasi nur 4.1 Boxen, keine 5.1. Es fehlt also nicht eine Rear-Box, sondern es existiert berhaupt keine Center-Box.
> 
> Dann sind auf der anderen Seite des Sub die Anschlüsse für die Satelliten, oder wie?



Nein das ist 5.1! Sind 4 Anschlüsse für die Speaker, der Center wird doch an den Receiver angeschlossen!


----------



## Sash (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Surround System...Fragen über Fragen...*

öhm eigentlich, auch wenn so ein sub so anschlüsse hat, schliesst man alles direkt am rec. an.


----------



## Hasbat (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Surround System...Fragen über Fragen...*

@ flasha :

Dein Receiver scheint recht ordentlich zu sein.
Ich an deiner Stelle würde hier etwas in brauchbare Lautsprecher invertieren.

Z.B. :

Canton Movie 60 CX 5.1 Lautsprecher-System silber: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Die machen einen guten Eindruck und P/L scheint zu stimmen.

Wenn dein Lautsprecherset tatsächlich 4.1 ist kannst du damit die Möglichkeiten des Receivers nicht voll nutzen und ein passiv Sub ist auch nicht optimal.


----------



## Sash (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Surround System...Fragen über Fragen...*

nicht optimal ist noch untertrieben wenn der keinen verstärker dafür hat.


----------



## Hasbat (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Surround System...Fragen über Fragen...*

Mit nem neuen 5.1 Lautsprecherset hätte er 3 Vorteile:

1. Verstärker gespart
2. Receiver optimal genutzt 
3. Bessere Lautsprecher als die aktuellen


----------



## Sash (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Surround System...Fragen über Fragen...*

jo.. canton, teufel, heco... je nach preis such dir was aus.. oder hör probe.


----------



## flasha (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Surround System...Fragen über Fragen...*

Hallo, danke erstmal für eure zahlreichen Beiträge 

So, habe nun hier ein HECO Megaspace 512 A System. Leider ohne Handbuch und ein unwissender Besitzer noch dazu. 

Also im Anhang hab ich ein Foto hochgeladen. Habs ausm Netz. Deshalb ist es so unscharf. 

Bei den Chinch Anschlüsse steht LOW-LEVEL-INPUT und bei den Klemmen steht oben: "to Amplifier" und unten "to Speaker"!

Wie muss ich die Boxen anschliessen und den Sub anschliessen?! Sub via Chinch an Receiver und die Boxen auch an die Drehanschlüsse? Oder müssen die Boxen an den Sub?! Für mich wäre es logischer die Boxen an den Receiver an die Drehanschlüsse und den Sub via Chinch an den Receiver. 

Muss ich nochwas beachten?! Da steht auch was von 230V und 110V. Standard ist auf 230V. Wozu sind die 110V?

Danke schonmal! Und verzeiht mir bitte für mein Unwissen.


----------



## rebel4life (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Surround System...Fragen über Fragen...*

Wozu ein Würfelsystem kaufen, wenn er doch schon nen Receiver hat? Da würde ich wenn dann Regalboxen kaufen, aber doch keine weiteren Würfel.

Schau mal bei Reichelt rein, ich würde 1,5mm² oder 2,5mm² nehmen, wenn der Aufpreis auf 2,5mm² zu hoch ist, dann nimm ruhig das 1,5mm², ist nicht weiter schlimm. Für den Subwoofer brauchst du noch ne Endstufe, schau dir mal die von Monacor oder Thomann an, es gibt es auch spezielle Subwoofermodule.


----------



## Sash (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Surround System...Fragen über Fragen...*

rebel, les alles oder lass es.

jedenfalls, die boxen immer direkt an den rec, nicht am sub. die 110V sind für amis, die haben ein anderes stromnetz, wir haben 230V. der receiver muß einen cinch sub out haben, den am sub anschliessen und das ding an die steckdose. am receiver in nem menu kann man die boxen einstellen, auch den sub, bei nem denon und nen teufel set hab ichs auf plus 10-11 stehen für den sub, die anderen alle auf 0. also da kann man über und untersteuern.. probiers mal aus und les die anleitung.


----------



## flasha (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Surround System...Fragen über Fragen...*



Sash schrieb:


> rebel, les alles oder lass es.
> 
> jedenfalls, die boxen immer direkt an den rec, nicht am sub. die 110V sind für amis, die haben ein anderes stromnetz, wir haben 230V. der receiver muß einen cinch sub out haben, den am sub anschliessen und das ding an die steckdose. am receiver in nem menu kann man die boxen einstellen, auch den sub, bei nem denon und nen teufel set hab ichs auf plus 10-11 stehen für den sub, die anderen alle auf 0. also da kann man über und untersteuern.. probiers mal aus und les die anleitung.



Danke!


----------

